# Thanks To Everyone For Saving From Making Huge Mistake!



## baller4life4sure (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My name is Tanya and I am new to the forum. I started long ago doing a ton of research on the Maltese breed and trying to find just the right breeder. Yesterday I was suppose to send a deposit to Sonshine Acres on a male puppy that they have available. I immediately fell in love with how cute he was on the website. I felt a bit uneasy at the fact that they accept credit cards and after talking with the breeder, she declined to ask me any questions about myself. However, I was going to go forward and purchase the puppy. Thank goodness that I found your wonderful site loaded with a ton of information. I was quickly able to determine that I would be making an enormous mistake purchasing a puppy from that breeder. I have since found a wonderful breeder here in Houston(Susen Kennedy) and I will just wait and get a puppy from her when she has a male available. She did in fact ask questions because she does care about her dogs and the type of homes they will be going to. That spoke volumes to me! Thanks again for all of your help in getting the word out about puppymills and not supporting them any further. I feel really sorry for the member that just got a dog from Sonshine. It must have been a very heartwrenching decision for her to go forward with getting the dog after she had already fallen in love with the puppy and had his pic on her refrigerator. My heart really goes out to her and I pray that he remains in good health. As for myself, I am very excited to know that I will be getting a top quality puppy that I will be able to love for many many years to come. Thank you all again. I will post lots of pics of "Bentley" as soon as I get him. He's 2 weeks old right now so I still have a couple of months to wait.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It's always wonderful to hear that the information here has helped someone determine that a breeder is reputable, not a puppy mill or backyard breeder. It's easy to be scammed by pretty internet websites and smooth talking millers or byb's.

It sounds like your instincts were good since you picked up on the fact that the other breeder didn't ask any questions about you. A reputable breeder always carefully screens possible homes for one of her precious babies. 

I can't wait to see pictures of Bentley!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

:clap: HOORAY,

I'm so glad to read your post. These babies are sooooo easy to fall in love with. Good luck with your new baby preparations and keep us posted!



Mary Anna Herk and Theena


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck with your new little one!! :wub:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I wish you much happiness with your litlle guy. Spoiled Maltese offers excellent information and help to us first time Malt moms! :welcome1:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad your were saved by finding SM just in time! :SM Rocks!: Welcome to you and Bentley, and look forward to seeing
lots of pictures when you get him!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is one more post I don't agree how back yard breeders are treated in this forum. Now Susan Kennedy is regarded as a reputable breeder because now she shows dogs. 11 years ago she was considered a back yard breeder. Not because her dogs were not nice, only because she was not showing. I bought Alex 11 years ago from Susan. From an advertising in the news paper. I paid 400$ for him. She loved her dogs, I know, I went to her house. They were taken well care of. They were raised in her kitchen with her family. Well socialized. None of her breeding dogs (2 couples at the time) had any health problems. But still, she would have been considered as a backyard breeder on this forum. Today, the only difference in what she is doing is probably showing and the price. Instead of asking 400$ for a pup, she will ask something like 3 times this amount. Showing does not come cheap. She has to recoup the money from somewhere. But is the quality of the dogs different ? I don't think so. I will take a good back yard breeder any time over a show breeder. And any show breeder has to start somewhere. They are all back yard breeders at one time.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

MalteseJane, I agree with you on part of what you are saying. I too think that the title of BYB has the wrong feel. I know of several people who raise Maltese in their home, check for health problems, screen the parents and don't charge an arm and a leg for the puppies. These folks DO love and have concern for the breed but don't Show.
It is puppy-mills that we all hate. As many of you know, there are several in our State that I contact on a regular basis and do my best to harass. "Home Raised" pet quality, health checked are just fine....to me. 
The Breeders who can show and have a lot of money invested in the show dogs have a right to charge extra as they are selling pups with show possibilities. The ones that are not going for Show you will find that the breeders are charging less.
I don't know of Susan Kennedy, but you do and if she has all the qualities of a good breeder ( concern for...) then I would buy a puppy from her also.
To me that is the difference between a Puppy-Mills and Breeders. Their genuine concern for the health of the Maltese breed, checking and screening and protecting the breed and the new owners.
To me it is a simple as that.
Anyone buying a puppy ( NEVER FROM A PET STORE OR PUPPY-MILL ) should ask for a Vet's statement about the Liver enzymes etc. and any good breeder will gladly do that and be there for you.
JMO  

We have lots of great ones on this forum.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The subject of BYB's is getting off-topic on this thread but since it was brought up, I wanted to reply. 

To those of you who support BYBs, I think the problem that most of us have with BYBs is not necessarily with how they raise the puppies. Just because they are raised in a home and loved does not mean that BYBs are doing what is in the best interest of the breed or the particular puppies they breed. And, of course, there are many BYBs that don't raise the puppies in a home or with love. How many times I have seen here that the person bought the puppy just to get him/her out of a horrible situation.

My comments are general. I'm sure you can find some BYBs who are the exception to one thing or the other that I am going to say. There are few situations in life that are 100% black and white. But what I am going to say is the general rule when it comes to BYBs based on my personal experience and from many posters here on SM over the years.

BYBs generally breed as a way to make money. They are not breeding to improve the breed as do show breeders. Those who would like for Maltese to always look like Maltese generally do not support BYBs because they will breed any two Malts, no matter if they are far from standard or not. They have two Malts, so they breed them. Often the parents originally came from a pet store, as was the case with the parents of my first Malt Rosebud and Kallie. 

BYBs generally don't keep up with what is going on health-wise with the breed. The majority of them do not screen for anything nor are knowleable about the health issues of the breed. This certainly was the case in my situation. 

From my experience and that of many here, BYBs will sell to anyone, usually at 7-8 weeks, and usually do not screen the homes that the puppies will go to. Many BYBs don't even require a spay/neuter contract. 

Backyard breeders seem to exist to serve those that want a Maltese and want one that is cheap.

Here are a couple links that explain more about what BYBs are and why it is best not to support them. 

"*Of the 53 million dogs in the U.S., about two-thirds come from backyard breeders. They are the single greatest cause of the pet overpopulation crisis in this country."* More .... http://www.almosthomerescue.org/whatisbyb/whatisbyb.htm

http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/reputablebreeder.html

http://home.comcast.net/~NoPuppyMillsVA/Wh...d_breeder_.html


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jun 29 2008, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598102


> This is one more post I don't agree how back yard breeders are treated in this forum. Now Susan Kennedy is regarded as a reputable breeder because now she shows dogs. 11 years ago she was considered a back yard breeder. Not because her dogs were not nice, only because she was not showing. I bought Alex 11 years ago from Susan. From an advertising in the news paper. I paid 400$ for him. She loved her dogs, I know, I went to her house. They were taken well care of. They were raised in her kitchen with her family. Well socialized. None of her breeding dogs (2 couples at the time) had any health problems. But still, she would have been considered as a backyard breeder on this forum. Today, the only difference in what she is doing is probably showing and the price. Instead of asking 400$ for a pup, she will ask something like 3 times this amount. Showing does not come cheap. She has to recoup the money from somewhere. But is the quality of the dogs different ? I don't think so. I will take a good back yard breeder any time over a show breeder. And any show breeder has to start somewhere. They are all back yard breeders at one time.[/B]


Hi Janine,

Your Alex and my Cloud, two very special boys, were both bred by someone who would by many be classified as BYBs. We were both very lucky, and maybe it wasn't just luck. I understand what you are saying and not only do I not have regrets about where Cloud came from, I feel very blessed to have had his breeder (my former neighbor) come into my life at that time. She was a special person. And she gave me the most special blessing of my life. 

However, now I have Cadeau. I got him from a show breeder. I paid a reasonable price I think, but still it wasn't anywhere near the $400 that Cloud's price at the time. As you know, I have decided to show him. In doing so I have learned so much more about the standard, structure, movement, and health all from being around the show world. I knew a lot about Maltese before. I had owned several and fostered many more, but still it has been a massive broadening to my education in the breed to look at it from this perspective. 

Breeders who become actively involved in showing in some ways are like amateurs becoming professionals. They are getting educated and learning more about their breed and breeding in general. They meet other breeders and learn a great deal from their peers. They tend to go to seminars and devote more time to the decisions they make in their breeding. When they breed for show they have to be very choosey about what dogs they decide to breed. I would imagine that Alex's breeder has changed since she began showing. In all likelyhood she has learned more and that expertise gained will help her do things in a more "professional" way. It doesn't mean that she is more caring now and that she was less caring before. It simply means she has devoted herself to the craft in a meaningful way. 

So, I guess my point is that I agree that we should be careful about how we use the term BYB. In many cases they are not anything like the hated puppy mills. However, I think that it is important that when we refer people to breeders we should let them know why it is a good idea to go to a show breeder who has taken the time to learn the "art/craft" of breeding. 

Hugs, :grouphug: 

Carina


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Well said Carina. Great post.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=38703:goodpost.gif]

Well said, Carina!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

massimo came from a typical BYB. she loved her dogs, yes...and cared for them very well. she bred them because she loved them and "so other people could enjoy them as well". however, she also did it to make a little extra cash... she did not go about breeding the right way, or for the right reasons. and consequently, she produced many ill offspring. after the second litter and more problems with the pups, she decided to get her dogs fixed. her male also became quite aggressive, after breeding, so that was another reason to have him neutered. but sadly, many of the people who ended up with puppies got more than they bargained for. some of the pups had grade 2-3 luxaiting patellas before a year old, some had some aggression issues, some have problems with their teeth and massimo... my sweet massimo has idiopathic epilepsy, early onset periodontal disease and grade 2 LPs on both knees. the breeder simply didn't know what she was doing and didn’t see the problems which lay ahead. she bought pet store pups and bred them not knowing any better. and yes, i have educated her as much as possible on the subject, since i became aware. her bitch was already pregnant with the second litter when she was contacted about massimo’s health issues. we kept in touch for the first year or two, but after more and more problems started creeping up for poor mass... she felt guilty and no longer remained in contact with me. i don't blame her either. i was definitely not the happiest of people when my baby was diagnosed.

so, the term BYB doesn't mean they don't care for their dogs, it just means they don't really know what they are doing. yes, some BYB's become educated and start taking more active interest because of their love of the breed… they become more aware of their previous mistakes and do their best to correct them. some even go on to have dogs which have fabulous careers in the show world. kudos to them! 
however, there are still the ones who don't know any better, or care to... and think people like me are ridiculous for being against what they do.

millers, on the other hand, know what they are doing, know it's wrong and are only in it for the cash. they have no compassion for their puppy producing prisoners, nor do they care what comes of them when the can no longer breed. they disgust me.


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

QUOTE (baller4life4sure @ Jun 21 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=594687


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Tanya and I am new to the forum. I started long ago doing a ton of research on the Maltese breed and trying to find just the right breeder. Yesterday I was suppose to send a deposit to Sonshine Acres on a male puppy that they have available. I immediately fell in love with how cute he was on the website. I felt a bit uneasy at the fact that they accept credit cards and after talking with the breeder, she declined to ask me any questions about myself. However, I was going to go forward and purchase the puppy. Thank goodness that I found your wonderful site loaded with a ton of information. I was quickly able to determine that I would be making an enormous mistake purchasing a puppy from that breeder. I have since found a wonderful breeder here in Houston(Susen Kennedy) and I will just wait and get a puppy from her when she has a male available. She did in fact ask questions because she does care about her dogs and the type of homes they will be going to. That spoke volumes to me! Thanks again for all of your help in getting the word out about puppymills and not supporting them any further. I feel really sorry for the member that just got a dog from Sonshine. It must have been a very heartwrenching decision for her to go forward with getting the dog after she had already fallen in love with the puppy and had his pic on her refrigerator. My heart really goes out to her and I pray that he remains in good health. As for myself, I am very excited to know that I will be getting a top quality puppy that I will be able to love for many many years to come. Thank you all again. I will post lots of pics of "Bentley" as soon as I get him. He's 2 weeks old right now so I still have a couple of months to wait.[/B]


Glad to see you've done your "research"..... hmmm.... well since you feel so sorry for us for buying our beautiful little boy from Sonshine Acres, I would "suggest" you do just a bit more digging about your own choice of breeder.

It seems, you've found a "wonderful breeder" who will sell you a "top quality puppy" that you will love for "many, many years" - we are simply ECSTATIC for you on this find.

*One question:*

What wonderful, fantastic, top quality, reputable BREEDER of the Maltese breed, advertises her Maltese as "TEACUPS"? 
None, I'm sorry to say. Will you personally be visiting this breeders home to see these "Teacup" maltese? I hope so. I also assume you're aware that when you see the words "teacup" or "tinies", to go in the other direction?

So please, with ALL DUE RESPECT, please don't feel sorry for us, congratulate us on bringing home this gorgeous little treasure that means the world to us and is healthy, happy and full of love. His coat is the silkiest I've ever felt and so unlike our last maltese and others I've known. It's thick and white and his little face is that gorgeous baby doll look that we love...

He is so full of life and playfulness, we are very, very lucky. He loves our camp, riding on the pontoon boat, chasing the ducks at the side of the lake - he's got such a good life - no matter WHERE we got him, he's a happy little boy and we're _so proud and happy_ to be lucky enough to have him in our lives. 

We had no idea that Sonshine was considered a byb or mill, only after I came to this board, and people told us of Sonshine being accused of this. It was too late and we'd fallen in love with him. I didn't visit the property, have you? Pam sent us many pictures of their home and their land as did we back to her. She asked a LOT of questions about us, our home, our family our jobs - and seemed to be genuinely concerned with who was buying one of her babies....

Milkey's our little joy and we love him... no matter where he came from... I hope somebody out there understands.

Best of luck with your new little one.

Here's a shot of Mikey running out of the lake with his ball... 

http://digibitz.com/images/mypics/mikey.htm


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jun 29 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598102


> This is one more post I don't agree how back yard breeders are treated in this forum. Now Susan Kennedy is regarded as a reputable breeder because now she shows dogs. 11 years ago she was considered a back yard breeder. Not because her dogs were not nice, only because she was not showing. I bought Alex 11 years ago from Susan. From an advertising in the news paper. I paid 400$ for him. She loved her dogs, I know, I went to her house. They were taken well care of. They were raised in her kitchen with her family. Well socialized. None of her breeding dogs (2 couples at the time) had any health problems. But still, she would have been considered as a backyard breeder on this forum. Today, the only difference in what she is doing is probably showing and the price. Instead of asking 400$ for a pup, she will ask something like 3 times this amount. Showing does not come cheap. She has to recoup the money from somewhere. But is the quality of the dogs different ? I don't think so. I will take a good back yard breeder any time over a show breeder. And any show breeder has to start somewhere. They are all back yard breeders at one time.[/B]


I've never heard of Susan Kennedy. Does she have a web site?


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Julie718 @ Jul 2 2008, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599755


> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jun 29 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598102





> This is one more post I don't agree how back yard breeders are treated in this forum. Now Susan Kennedy is regarded as a reputable breeder because now she shows dogs. 11 years ago she was considered a back yard breeder. Not because her dogs were not nice, only because she was not showing. I bought Alex 11 years ago from Susan. From an advertising in the news paper. I paid 400$ for him. She loved her dogs, I know, I went to her house. They were taken well care of. They were raised in her kitchen with her family. Well socialized. None of her breeding dogs (2 couples at the time) had any health problems. But still, she would have been considered as a backyard breeder on this forum. Today, the only difference in what she is doing is probably showing and the price. Instead of asking 400$ for a pup, she will ask something like 3 times this amount. Showing does not come cheap. She has to recoup the money from somewhere. But is the quality of the dogs different ? I don't think so. I will take a good back yard breeder any time over a show breeder. And any show breeder has to start somewhere. They are all back yard breeders at one time.[/B]


I've never heard of Susan Kennedy. Does she have a web site?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think this is her site.

I'm not 100% certain, but it's a Susen Kennedy in Texas... 
Susen's Maltese


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599750


> It seems, you've found a "wonderful breeder" who will sell you a "top quality puppy" that you will love for "many, many years" - we are simply ECSTATIC for you on this find.
> 
> *One question:*
> 
> What wonderful, fantastic, top quality, reputable BREEDER of the Maltese breed, advertises her Maltese as "TEACUPS"? [/B]


I am sorry but I do NOT see anywhere on Susen's site that advertises *TeaCups.* I stand corrected if I am wrong.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599750


> Glad to see you've done your "research"..... hmmm.... well since you feel so sorry for us for buying our beautiful little boy from Sonshine Acres, I would "suggest" you do just a bit more digging about your own choice of breeder.
> 
> It seems, you've found a "wonderful breeder" who will sell you a "top quality puppy" that you will love for "many, many years" - we are simply ECSTATIC for you on this find.
> 
> ...


I would like to know where you are getting your information. I haven't found any breeder by that name in that location calling their pups "tinies" or "teacups". It sounds to me like you are attacking a breeder that you know nothing about, and attacking a perfectly innocent forum member. 

No one has attacked you or insinuated that you are stupid (like you are doing right now) because you chose to go through with your adoption. I don't recall anyone talking down to you or getting snippy when you announced where your pup was coming from. People gently tried to educate you on better choices. Lose your attitude, please. There is NO call for this.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 2 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599785


> QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599750





> It seems, you've found a "wonderful breeder" who will sell you a "top quality puppy" that you will love for "many, many years" - we are simply ECSTATIC for you on this find.
> 
> *One question:*
> 
> What wonderful, fantastic, top quality, reputable BREEDER of the Maltese breed, advertises her Maltese as "TEACUPS"? [/B]


I am sorry but I do NOT see anywhere on Susen's site that advertises *TeaCups.* I stand corrected if I am wrong.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think you are absolutely correct... In fact, I saw something about "...sound and sturdy bodies..." or something to that effect, Certainly not an ad for frail little "teacups".


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww she has beautiful Maltese's :wub: 
I think everyone should calm down and not let this thread end up getting closed..JMO :biggrin:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

please be civil and only post first hand knowledge of the breeders you are discussing, it is very easy to jump on the bandwagon while generalizing someone you have no idea about because of what you "heard" or "perceive" , many presumptions are made when threads like this come up

there is a difference in "educating" and posting general information that may or may not be relevant


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

WOW her fluffs are beautiful! Congradulations on your Bentley! 

mary anna Herk and Theena :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats on your new puppy. Can't wait to see pics. :wub: 

I'm thrilled you did your research, and did not support a puppymill.

Good for you :thmbup:


----------



## CottonsMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I am sorry. My earlier post unleashed my embarrasment and anger because it seemed as though we were being looked at as fools for deciding to bring Mikey home. I, in no way, meant any harm - it was just a very protective mom lashing out and I'm sorry. What I said was wrong and uncalled for and I took it all the wrong way. 

I also know I shouldn't have stated anything negative about a breeder I know nothing about, only what I have read - and again, am sorry to her, and to everyone here.

If anyone wants to know where I read info on this breeder, go here http://www.maltesetalk.com/forums/archive/...php/t-1949.html and look down at about the 12th posting from user 'plumie'. I know this doesn't justify what I said and I guess the bottom line is I "did" act like a fool. Sorry for stirring things up with nonsense.

Take care.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599843


> Sorry for stirring things up with nonsense.[/B]



I stir things up with nonsense all the time ~ LOL

That was a very nice apology, and I'm sure accepted by all.

No worries. Give me a minute, I'll start stirring things up on another topic :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jul 2 2008, 05:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599775


> QUOTE (Julie718 @ Jul 2 2008, 02:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599755





> QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jun 29 2008, 02:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598102





> This is one more post I don't agree how back yard breeders are treated in this forum. Now Susan Kennedy is regarded as a reputable breeder because now she shows dogs. 11 years ago she was considered a back yard breeder. Not because her dogs were not nice, only because she was not showing. I bought Alex 11 years ago from Susan. From an advertising in the news paper. I paid 400$ for him. She loved her dogs, I know, I went to her house. They were taken well care of. They were raised in her kitchen with her family. Well socialized. None of her breeding dogs (2 couples at the time) had any health problems. But still, she would have been considered as a backyard breeder on this forum. Today, the only difference in what she is doing is probably showing and the price. Instead of asking 400$ for a pup, she will ask something like 3 times this amount. Showing does not come cheap. She has to recoup the money from somewhere. But is the quality of the dogs different ? I don't think so. I will take a good back yard breeder any time over a show breeder. And any show breeder has to start somewhere. They are all back yard breeders at one time.[/B]


I've never heard of Susan Kennedy. Does she have a web site?
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think this is her site.

I'm not 100% certain, but it's a Susen Kennedy in Texas... 
Susen's Maltese
[/B][/QUOTE]

OMG...she is just outside of Houston. Her puppies are ADORABLE. :wub: :wub: I could just drive over there and get another Maltese....  My husband would kill me... :brownbag:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599843


> I am sorry. My earlier post unleashed my embarrasment and anger because it seemed as though we were being looked at as fools for deciding to bring Mikey home. I, in no way, meant any harm - it was just a very protective mom lashing out and I'm sorry. What I said was wrong and uncalled for and I took it all the wrong way.
> 
> I also know I shouldn't have stated anything negative about a breeder I know nothing about, only what I have read - and again, am sorry to her, and to everyone here.
> 
> ...


Mistakes happen, the important thing is that we have all learned from the experience and move on. We all hope that you both get much happiness from your new babies!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599843


> I am sorry. My earlier post unleashed my embarrasment and anger because it seemed as though we were being looked at as fools for deciding to bring Mikey home. I, in no way, meant any harm - it was just a very protective mom lashing out and I'm sorry. What I said was wrong and uncalled for and I took it all the wrong way.
> 
> I also know I shouldn't have stated anything negative about a breeder I know nothing about, only what I have read - and again, am sorry to her, and to everyone here.
> 
> ...


Good luck with you new little one and take care :biggrin:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599843


> I am sorry. My earlier post unleashed my embarrasment and anger because it seemed as though we were being looked at as fools for deciding to bring Mikey home. I, in no way, meant any harm - it was just a very protective mom lashing out and I'm sorry. What I said was wrong and uncalled for and I took it all the wrong way.
> 
> I also know I shouldn't have stated anything negative about a breeder I know nothing about, only what I have read - and again, am sorry to her, and to everyone here.
> 
> ...


Your heartfelt apology is something that a lot of people would not have done if they had been wrong. And I applaud you for it. Thank you. 

Now we get to move forward and look forward to all the pictures and updates of both of these precious little ones. They are all a gift from God and I appreciate the way that you love and protect yours. :ThankYou:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Jul 3 2008, 07:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599978


> QUOTE (CottonsMom @ Jul 2 2008, 08:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599843





> I am sorry. My earlier post unleashed my embarrasment and anger because it seemed as though we were being looked at as fools for deciding to bring Mikey home. I, in no way, meant any harm - it was just a very protective mom lashing out and I'm sorry. What I said was wrong and uncalled for and I took it all the wrong way.
> 
> I also know I shouldn't have stated anything negative about a breeder I know nothing about, only what I have read - and again, am sorry to her, and to everyone here.
> 
> ...


Your heartfelt apology is something that a lot of people would not have done if they had been wrong. And I applaud you for it. Thank you. 

Now we get to move forward and look forward to all the pictures and updates of both of these precious little ones. They are all a gift from God and I appreciate the way that you love and protect yours. :ThankYou:
[/B][/QUOTE]


:goodpost: Very well said!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

This is totally off topic, BUT I thought I would share!!!

I was browsing through SM last night before I went to bed and I guess this was the last thread I read....

So last night I had a dream that my bf called me and he and his mom were so excited because they were going to buying a maltese from a "great breeder" and said that it was Sonshine Acres...I was so mad and was trying to talk them out of it and told them that I had a bunch of information showing that they were a bad breeder and such but they were persistant in saying that they thought other wise because they had spoke to the owner of the kennel...So long story short, I jumped in my car (in my dream) and drove up to their house (a 10 hour drive) and showed them SM and this thread and they didnt end up buying a puppy from there! 

LOL.....


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 12:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600148


> This is totally off topic, BUT I thought I would share!!!
> 
> I was browsing through SM last night before I went to bed and I guess this was the last thread I read....
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: hahahaha ~ Sounds like you had quite the adventure last night :smrofl: 


I often dream LBB was adopted. My dreams are soooo real, I am surprised to wake up
and he's still here :smrofl: 

I had one dream, where LBB was adopted, and bugging the new owners. Well they just set
him out the front door, and he made his way back home. He opened the door with his key,
turned off the alarm, and went to bed. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 3 2008, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600171


> :HistericalSmiley: hahahaha ~ Sounds like you had quite the adventure last night :smrofl:
> 
> 
> I often dream LBB was adopted. My dreams are soooo real, I am surprised to wake up
> ...


Well, at least when I am committed, I guess I will still have you to talk to Deb...  (not sure if this is a good thing or not)


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600213


> Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well![/B]


I wasnt trying to "beat them to death" I was just sharing my dream last night and how I thought it was funny that I would dream about them because this was the last thing I read on SM before bed! I dont think there is anything wrong with that!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600215


> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600213





> Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well![/B]


I wasnt trying to "beat them to death" I was just sharing my dream last night and how I thought it was funny that I would dream about them because this was the last thing I read on SM before bed! I dont think there is anything wrong with that!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Krystal.....repeat after me "Brad Pitt", "Benjamin Bratt", "Bon Jovi", "Orlando Bloom", "Richard Gere", "Pierce Bronson" now go to sleep! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 3 2008, 06:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600296


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600215





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600213





> Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well![/B]


I wasnt trying to "beat them to death" I was just sharing my dream last night and how I thought it was funny that I would dream about them because this was the last thing I read on SM before bed! I dont think there is anything wrong with that!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Krystal.....repeat after me "Brad Pitt", "Benjamin Bratt", "Bon Jovi", "Orlando Bloom", "Richard Gere", "Pierce Bronson" now go to sleep! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Bahahahahaaa


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 3 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600296


> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600215





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600213





> Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well![/B]


I wasnt trying to "beat them to death" I was just sharing my dream last night and how I thought it was funny that I would dream about them because this was the last thing I read on SM before bed! I dont think there is anything wrong with that!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Krystal.....repeat after me "Brad Pitt", "Benjamin Bratt", "Bon Jovi", "Orlando Bloom", "Richard Gere", "Pierce Bronson" now go to sleep! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brad Pitt!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ..................... Brad Pitt :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ...............................


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600299


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 3 2008, 04:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600296





> QUOTE (Krystal @ Jul 3 2008, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600215





> QUOTE (puppymom @ Jul 3 2008, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=600213





> Didn't Joe just close a thread because the Sonshine Acres had been beat to death? Maybe it's time to drop it here as well![/B]


I wasnt trying to "beat them to death" I was just sharing my dream last night and how I thought it was funny that I would dream about them because this was the last thing I read on SM before bed! I dont think there is anything wrong with that!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Krystal.....repeat after me "Brad Pitt", "Benjamin Bratt", "Bon Jovi", "Orlando Bloom", "Richard Gere", "Pierce Bronson" now go to sleep! :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Brad Pitt!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ..................... Brad Pitt :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ...............................
[/B][/QUOTE]


Go for it Krystal. I promise not to tell the boy friend. B) ROFLOL

But wait. We forgot Kid Rock. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Krystal, I wasn't referring to your post. The original poster and subsequent posts were raising the issue of Sonshine Acres yet again. Cotton's Mom once again was feeling the need to defendher choice. 

It just seems that the issues r/t that paticular breeder have all been covered. But that is JMO!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE


> I am sorry but I do NOT see anywhere on Susen's site that advertises *TeaCups.* I stand corrected if I am wrong.[/B]


You are right Becky, I read the complete website and there is NO mention anywhere of TeaCups.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jul 6 2008, 07:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=601311


> QUOTE





> I am sorry but I do NOT see anywhere on Susen's site that advertises *TeaCups.* I stand corrected if I am wrong.[/B]


You are right Becky, I read the complete website and there is NO mention anywhere of TeaCups.
[/B][/QUOTE]
That is because the website is not the same(It has been changed/updated) as it was back then when the original post from MT was made


----------

